# My son



## Ripcord22A (Aug 21, 2015)

We have been dealing with emotional and behavioral issues with my son since he we about 4....hes 9 now....well yesterday he had a meltdown at school and admitted to the childrens phsyc center.  He has adhd and they now think anxiety.  Hes gonna be in the hospital up to a week for counseling and observation.....please keep him in ur prayers as he is very scared being in the hospital.


----------



## GKA (Aug 21, 2015)

My heart goes out to you my brother and my prayers for your son


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 21, 2015)

Thank you brother! We just saw him and he is very scared and wants to come home.  Its hard but we know its for the best right now


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 21, 2015)

He will be and so will you.


----------



## GKA (Aug 21, 2015)

This is obviously traumatic for him but in this situation he knows that you are there for him and this will pass


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 22, 2015)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> He has adhd and ...



1) Incoming prayers.

2) Think of ADHD as an advantage.  Our pattern of thinking is different not worse.  We can solve types of problems that others can not.  Not sure about elementary school but the multi-tasking helped in high school and beyond once I started thinking in terms of how to use it to my advantage.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Apr 21, 2016)

My prayers to u and ur Family Bro Madsen...


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 21, 2016)

Thats all nonsense.  Hes doing great now.  Counseling and a change in meds.  Hes playing baseball amd doing well in school. Even though it's a behavioral school.  Computers r actually involved in his counseling

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Apr 21, 2016)

Glad to hear he is doing better



JamestheJust said:


> If that were my child I would be looking very carefully at diet - removing all processed foods - and at the electromagnetic living conditions - removing all wireless and computing technology..



I've got a bro at lodge with a son who has all sorts of similar issues, they removed processed foods from his diet with great effect.

Not sure about the computing stuff, but the same boy above now has an ipad and using it seems to have improved his consentration


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 21, 2016)

Every dr ive spoken with about the diet modification says its bogus.  They say it can work but it usually only works in someone who has allergies to.something.  amd the only way to find out what/ is anything is causing it is by completely eliminating all nonwhole foods and monitoring to see if behavior improves and if it does then systematically reintroducing foods one at a time till the behavior changes again.  Then eliminating everthing again and adding things in pairs and groups to see if it was a combo of ingredients or just a single one.  And thats thousands of dollars.  And it normally doesn't work

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 22, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> They say it can work but it usually only works in someone who has allergies to.something.  amd the only way to find out what/ is anything is causing it is by completely eliminating all nonwhole foods and monitoring to see if behavior improves and if it does then systematically reintroducing foods one at a time till the behavior changes again.  Then eliminating everthing again and adding things in pairs and groups to see if it was a combo of ingredients or just a single one.



That system was called the "Texas Elimination Diet" the first time I read of it.  It's a very comprehensive eliminate and challenge system that can be done for free by anyone sufficiently organized or systematic.  I'm somehow very disorganized (mild ADHD) but very systematic (engineer wannabe scientist) at the same time.

A milder system is a part of "Atkins, the entire plan that's actually in the book" which is done in its entirety by very few people.  I did all of the directions in the book and discovered all that indigestion I'd had all my life was specific to wheat.  But it did zero to my mild ADHD symptoms.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 22, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> can be done for free by anyone sufficiently organized or systematic.


  Yes its free in that you dont nned to pay someone or get any special equipment.  However the extra cost of having to buy special foods and stuff costs thousands. 



dfreybur said:


> discovered all that indigestion I'd had all my life was specific to wheat.  But it did zero to my mild ADHD symptoms.


  Bingo.  again why pay extra for wheatless flour products when you can buy bragain brand antacids and call it a day.  I mean we try to limit his sugar intake and dark cafinated sodas and stuff like that cause that extra "energy" that is necessary for me is counterproductive for him.


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 22, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> why pay extra for wheatless flour products when you can buy bragain brand antacids and call it a day.



Or I can eat meat and veggies, legumes and fruits.  Just ignore foods that are made with wheat and I'm good to go.  After 15 years I am now able to have one meal with wheat in it per week without symptoms.  Second wheat containing meal in the same week, symptoms happen.  Avoiding wheat isn't hard after getting used to it.  Most don't even notice.



> I mean we try to limit his sugar intake and dark cafinated sodas and stuff like that cause that extra "energy" that is necessary for me is counterproductive for him.



The focus blurred majority have stimulants buzz them.  We ADHD folks have stimulants center us.  I use caffeine and that's strong enough for me.  If your son is on meds, probably not best to mix stimulants so caffeine is to be avoided.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 22, 2016)

Prayers are on their way to you, your family, and your son brother.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 22, 2016)

Legumes?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Apr 23, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> Do you not think that alkalizing a digestive system that is already not working properly may quite possibly starve the body of proper nutrients?    Long term effects on health can be severe.
> 
> As a Mason I study the hidden mysteries of nature and science and my digestive system, being a little delicate, is a mystery that I can observe daily, to my direct benefit.


Interesting.  My wife recently underwent stomach surgery.  While I always kinda-sorta knew about nutrition, I now pay close attention.  I was very surprised by how different I felt when I added some things to my diet and subtracted others.  Changing my diet altered how I felt physically, the amount of effort I had to expend in maintaining emotional control, my clarity of thought and concentration, even how my urine smelled <--- that was unexpected!  

I have always eaten well enough to survive.  What I am learning is that I can effect the amount of energy and control I have  in my life (over and above mere survival) by how well I fuel my body.  Perhaps when I was young I was so full of life that I didn't notice the improvement that came from eating well.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 24, 2016)

Obviously if u eat McDonald's everyday ur gonna feel like crap vs if you eat ny strip.  French fries vs. Sweet potatoes ect ect.

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 24, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Legumes?


Beans, beans, the musical fruit...


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Brother JC (Apr 24, 2016)

Brother Glen, a Whovian? *+1,000 bonus points*


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 25, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Legumes?



Since Masonry is a gigantic engine for teaching vocabulary I'll add the word pulses and the term "nitrogen fixing".

Legumes are nitrogen fixing plants that are grown for their seeds and seed pods to be eaten by humans.  Beans, lentils and peas.  The fact that soy beans are widely fed to livestock does not matter for the term as soy beans are eaten by very many humans.

Pulses are legumes that are dried.  Also beans, lentils and peas.  But green beans, sweet peas, edamame are legumes but not pulses as they are eaten fresh not dried.

There are all sorts of overlap in the terms.  Clover is a nitrogen fixing crop but as it is targeted at cattle it doesn't count as a legume in the dietary sense.  Peanuts are peas not nuts.  When I "Visualize whorled peas" I picture people of many lands sharing peanut butter.

A fun aspect of legumes is they count as both meat substitutes and veggie substitutes.  Or as both meat substitutes and veggies if you count beans as a type of veggie.  When I wrote "meat and veggies, legumes and fruit" I could have written "meat and meat substitutes, veggies and veggie substitutes" but not all that many people think of fruit as "veggie substitutes".


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 25, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> Brother Glen, a Whovian? *+1,000 bonus points*


Not compared to She Who Must Be Obeyed.  We were delayed in the airport over Christmas Day, but She was happy: She could watch the Christmas Special on iplayer


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 26, 2016)

Ive never gotten in to it but my wife loves dr who

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## dlacaille (Apr 26, 2016)

My wife and son got me into DW. Can't rave enough about it.

As to eating right... It's just so dang hard when life has other priorities for you. At least in the US, it's go-go-go and it gets tougher with a family and both parents work.

Guess I should really make more use of my 24-inch gauge eh?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Bloke (Apr 26, 2016)

dlacaille said:


> Guess I should really make more use of my 24-inch gauge eh?



You're not along brother..or just get the 26 inch version I have


----------



## The Traveler (Apr 27, 2016)

My oldest went through something similar when she was around that age. Prayers and patience to you and your family.


----------



## fmasonlog (Nov 27, 2016)

Ripcord22A said:


> We have been dealing with emotional and behavioral issues with my son since he we about 4....hes 9 now....well yesterday he had a meltdown at school and admitted to the childrens phsyc center.  He has adhd and they now think anxiety.  Hes gonna be in the hospital up to a week for counseling and observation.....please keep him in ur prayers as he is very scared being in the hospital.



Hope everything is well now, brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks...hes still a little demon spawn but arent all 10yr old boys?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 28, 2016)

Ripcord22A said:


> Thanks...hes still a little demon spawn but arent all 10yr old boys?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Ohhhhhh, you ain't seen nothin' yet.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 29, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> Ohhhhhh, you ain't seen nothin' yet.



So true! I had two, two years apart. Synchronized mayhem...


----------



## Bro. Landry (Nov 29, 2016)

Prayers going up for you and your family brother


----------



## GGG (Apr 10, 2017)

Just to let you know, I have a 15 yo son with adhd and dopamine insufficiency. After years in struggle, ritalin and other stuff, we accepted and embraced his behaviour. Now 1 year medicine free, changed school and we have a year of lots of verbal fights and slamming doors, but hey, I have my son back, and not the shady zombie version. Once, a doctor explained to me: your son is like a symphonic orchestra: every musician knows what to do but there is no conductor. This made me think of his qualities, rather than his flaws.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 10, 2017)

My son is far from a zombie.  But i like the symphony comparison...question is how do u get a conductor there?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## GGG (Apr 11, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> My son is far from a zombie.  But i like the symphony comparison...question is how do u get a conductor there?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


You don't  You dismantle the orchestra and make them all solo musicians. Everything takes a bit longer, they all have an ego but there is room for improvisation therefore the result is much more surprising and interesting. Who needs an orchestra if you have perfect soloists?


----------

